# Sage Barista Express leaks water into tray but hardly any out of Group Head



## daveburley (11 mo ago)

Our office machine been working fine for a few years.
Last week our office lad was making a coffee and he said he went to remove the Portafilter like always and it exploded with pressure onto him and he was covered in ground coffee !
As hilarious as it was since then we have no coffee !

We have backflushed it a few times over the last 6 months and descaled once.

I have now backflushed 3 times but nothing, we did once have pressure and coffee ok but every pour since then is either zero pressure and no water comes through the portafilter into the cup, unless you press the button a few times and eventually you get dripping coffee. However the drip tray underneath is filling up very fast.

Any Pointers ? I removed the rear water container water filter just to check it wasn't being restricted at that end but still the same.

If i remove the portafilter and then press 1 cup i do get water dripping out of the group head.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sense check how much coffee is in the portaflier , the first instance sound like it may have been over filled. 
Whether this has knackered the pump or not i dint know 
Water is coming out of the group normally if there is no coffee in the PF?


----------



## daveburley (11 mo ago)

Its not overfilling
Water drips through the group head and eventually coffee but its black and no crema

Also if I try and descale it, I press and hold the power button and 1 cup. I then press 1 cup and water pours out of the group head fine. If i then press the right hand selector to Steam wand or hot water then no steam and no hot water but water pours out of the group head again ?


----------

